# Really ovely free scarf pattern.



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Tahki Stacy Charles free pattern


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So elegant!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty.

adding the link to the direct pattern.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/2/22/1424604885113-freepatriversideshawl_2.pdf


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

It is very pretty, but I can't figure out the directions for the KSP and PSP.
What does it mean to k1, slip 1 and pass slipped stitch over? Over what?


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

I am no expert but it means pass slipped stitch over the one you just knitted (like in a bind off).


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps I am over thinking this, but if you k1,then slip 1, there is nothing to slip over? Understand it when you slip 1, then k1 and then pass slipped st over, but there isn't anything to the left on your right needle to slip over. Clear as mud.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Busy girl said:


> It is very pretty, but I can't figure out the directions for the KSP and PSP.
> What does it mean to k1, slip 1 and pass slipped stitch over? Over what?


The instructions tell you what to do: psso (pass slipped stitch over the stitch you just knit or purled)

KSP: (Right-leaning dec)  K1, slip 1, psso.
SKP: (Left-leaning dec)  Slip 1, k1, psso.
PSP: (Right-leaning dec)  P1, slip 1, psso.
SPP: (Left-leaning dec)  Slip 1, p1, psso.
SK2P: (Left-leaning double dec)  Slip 1, k2tog, psso


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Busy Girl, I'm with you. Impossible to slip a stitch over nothing. Directions need clarification. 

Have you checked for errata in the pattern?

I'd like to know about this too


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

AHA - I finally have it figured out - you do the KSP and the PSP on the left needle! Thanks for helping.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm no expert; but, does KSP mean knit one to the right needle, slip one to the right needle and then slip the knit stitch over the slipped stitch (like binding off?)


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous, perfect to go with that dress for a summer special occasion. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, Susan Miller, you've got it. You knit a st to the right needle (or purl if instructed to do so), sl 1 to the right needle, then pass the k/p stitch over the sl stitch. At least that is the way I read it.


----------



## neecee50 (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks pretty thanks for sharing. xx


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely and lacy.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

So pretty. I would love to make it. Row 6 looks challenging to me. I haven't ever dropped yarn overs, but I can understand that part. However, I don't understand the rest of row 6. Maybe it would be clearer if I knitted it and was looking at the work, but the written instructions have me scratching my head! Also, what type of cast on would you do? Any help appreciated!


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is lovely!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

It is pretty, but what's the CO on the chart--cast on? cast off? something else?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So very pretty. Thanks for finding this lovely pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Aussieyank (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! it is beautiful


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

its gorgeous, thank you for sharing, have saved it to knit later on this autumn/winter, which for us is just around the corner.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

That is pretty! Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Truly elegant, but I don't have the knowledge to make one.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing


----------



## southern (Jan 16, 2014)

lol like your got it, but reading golden laughs writing of it you just do as the pattern says it looks fine slip 1 then purl pass slip 1 over pulled one its says you are decreasing so that is giving you the amazing look of pattern. I find that some American patterns different way of writhing pattern trips me up lol and one which looked simple no matter what I did would not work I gave up. Cheers galene and sorry my typo at the beginning was looks like.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.
Marge


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

I have been wanting to try some lace knitting and this is just what I would like and have some nice yarn to work with.


----------



## sliddic2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for finding the answer!! I just "discovered" the same pattern and when I went to proof it in my head I'm trying to pass that slipped stitch over nothing. YOUTUBE!!! Of course, it's there! Everything is there. I'm sure the meaning of life is answered there!!! Thanks again Busy Girl for doing the "legwork" for this question!!!


----------



## 3rabbitspatterns (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you so much  very nice!! In my list.


----------

